# Flow control for the minima



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Drawing a blank bar the out of stock lelit paddle kit.

Has anyone actually added a flow control to a minima?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes...

I think the ecm and coffee sensor ones will also work. Lelit paddle appears to be in stock at lamacchinadelcaffe.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

yeah, im the same i 'think' they will work, just conscious that its 150 wasted if not...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jake, If you can wait, I will install the ECM one, and can tell you if that works...which I believe is essentially the same as the other one you have looked at. I'm just in a right mess here with windows being replaced, and a few other biggies, plus some projects on the go. If you can give me 4-6 weeks, I'll install it and let you know 100%.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

So i ordered the coffee sensor flow control. That should he here at lunch.

Decided to get ready.

Mushroom comes off easy, and theres nothin inside 😂


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

installed, no leaks. Piece of pee

Flow rates so far.

1/4 = 0.7ml per second

1/2 = 2.6ml per second

3/4 = 3.9ml per second

1 = 4.5ml per second

will do more test tonight.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

@Cuprajake neat! I suppose everybody's favourite YT channel (after Dave's) is going to feature some preinfusion demonstration?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Baffo said:


> @Cuprajake neat! I suppose everybody's favourite YT channel (after Dave's) is going to feature some preinfusion demonstration?


 Do it...do it....


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've had best results from a few seconds at a high flow rate (up to 4 seconds) and then decreasing right down. This quickly fills head space but decreases flow rate before pressure really builds resulting in a really slow ramp up to 4 bar and beyond. Usually by about 12 seconds into the shot I increase flow rate to max and let it run like that until half way through the shot when I start decreasing again. Timing would depend beading for the first increase and on flow rate into the cup for the decline; the aim of the above is to keep it steady.

I've had mixed results from using a low flow rate from the very start. I think it was taking so long to fill the headspace it saturated the puck and allowed it to expand instead of being saturated under pressure resulting in low resistance and I think rapid erosion at higher flow rates. It might have worked with a constant low flow rate and low pressure shot but I tried that and still got mixed results.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Rob1 said:


> I've had best results from a few seconds at a high flow rate (up to 4 seconds) and then decreasing right down. This quickly fills head space but decreases flow rate before pressure really builds resulting in a really slow ramp up to 4 bar and beyond. Usually by about 12 seconds into the shot I increase flow rate to max and let it run like that until half way through the shot when I start decreasing again. Timing would depend beading for the first increase and on flow rate into the cup for the decline; the aim of the above is to keep it steady.
> 
> I've had mixed results from using a low flow rate from the very start. I think it was taking so long to fill the headspace it saturated the puck and allowed it to expand instead of being saturated under pressure resulting in low resistance and I think rapid erosion at higher flow rates. It might have worked with a constant low flow rate and low pressure shot but I tried that and still got mixed results.


 I think what you said is pretty much in line with what John @ Decent has been saying.

I've watched a few of his videos and he explained that he doesn't quite like "Slayer shots" as with a low flow rate from the beginning, after say 30 seconds the bottom of the puck is *just* getting wet, whilst the top of the puck has been wet the whole time. All of this leads to uneven extraction and unpleasant flavours.

His words, not mine.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Cuprajake said:


> So i ordered the coffee sensor flow control. That should he here at lunch.
> 
> Decided to get ready.
> 
> Mushroom comes off easy, and theres nothin inside 😂


 Looking forward to hearing your report once you get to know it, as I am also considering the Coffee Sensor. Did you have to pay UK VAT on arrival/at source? Did they reduce their VAT?

Also, what water are you using to have this spotless mushroom? I know your machine is fairly new, but it's nice to see no trace of scale. 🙂


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Doram hi,

got it from the uk 2 day del

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/GB/Coffee-Sensor-Flow-Restrictor-Conversion-Kit-For-E61-Groupheads/m-5028.aspx?PartnerID=22&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom&gclid=CjwKCAiA1eKBBhBZEiwAX3gql5cxwWGbhNCxziwxjYmA2UwwE6Aq-s8jGDpHG01KcQUjLZQYdnZqRRoCrcIQAvD_BwE

water wise i use rodi water remineralised with potassium bicarbonate


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Rob1 ive been watching a few vids, theres a couple i want to try, whole lotta latte have done some good vids aswell as the flow rates

app a normal vibe pumps is 7g/s, then they measured flow through quarter turns, mine equates fairly similar to those, good thing is alot of the decent espresso talk shows flow rates too, jst waiting on my whacking great big mirror to arrive to see it haha


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

So @BlackCatCoffee chocolate point, 18g in 38g out

I tried a lever profile, so 2bar pre infusion then full pressure tailing off to 6bar


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

And the top end.






Ill get better haha


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Cuprajake


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Cuprajake said:


> So i ordered the coffee sensor flow control. That should he here at lunch.
> Decided to get ready.
> Mushroom comes off easy, and theres nothin inside
> 
> ...


Where did you get the spanner protectors from?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

They came with the spanner


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

I missed this post, how I don't know. Before I order the kit I have just one question.

Can the control be left fully open so the machine functions as if it isn't fitted.

I ask this because the wife sometimes makes coffee and she is not into flow control, she just wants a cup of coffee.


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

I have just watched a video from an American coffee machine supplier explaining the benefit of flow control.

They answered my question in their very detailed explaination.


----------

